

Who Had Richer Parents, Doctors Or Artists? - septerr
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2014/03/18/289013884/who-had-richer-parents-doctors-or-arists

======
argumentum
Haven't clicked the link yet, but I'm going with artists. I forgot the source
of the following paraphrased quote:

"We are engineers, doctors and scientists so our children can be artists,
writers and philosophers"

~~~
septerr
It is artists!

